# Economic feasibility of ED (excl. priceless experience)



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

carsnoceans - I'm in your shoes - single, no spouse or family to take the trip with. However, I would still like to do ED. I think given my circumstances I would make it a very short trip, two or three days, to get to take delivery at the Welt, drive on the autobahn and hopefully the Ring and then head home to make the most of the savings aspect of doing ED. The ED price savings is roughly $2500. So, even if I spent half of that, I think having the experience would be worth it. Personally, I'm getting to the point that travelling alone is less appealing, so I would not plan a "full-fledged" European vacation by myself. Ideally, one of my friends would want to go along and we'd make a full-fledged vacation out of it.


----------



## lfparker (Oct 7, 2005)

+1 on Irv. He will definitely take care of you and get you a good deal on an E92. Also, join BMWCCA and save another $500 (if you are a member for at least a year, you earn a rebate on a new car purchase or lease).


----------



## carsnoceans (Oct 13, 2007)

tturedraider said:


> carsnoceans - I'm in your shoes - single, no spouse or family to take the trip with. However, I would still like to do ED. I think given my circumstances I would make it a very short trip, two or three days, to get to take delivery at the Welt, drive on the autobahn and hopefully the Ring and then head home to make the most of the savings aspect of doing ED. The ED price savings is roughly $2500. So, even if I spent half of that, I think having the experience would be worth it. Personally, I'm getting to the point that travelling alone is less appealing, so I would not plan a "full-fledged" European vacation by myself. Ideally, one of my friends would want to go along and we'd make a full-fledged vacation out of it.


True. I don't mind traveling alone domestically might a European vacation by myself is not very appealing. And, i did try some close friends and its not working out very well with their schedules.

If I can manage (and get motivated) for an ED on a long weekend it would be pretty economical. I don't think $1,000 net savings is enough money to take 4-5 days off work. Although, there be some minor savings in MACO fee etc when doing ED.

Actually, I thought of making it a 24-month lease rather than 36-month so I can get a chance to ED sooner if not now.... but IL (TX too, right?) taxes on full cost of the car than depreciation. Lesser timeframe decreases the spread and increases the monthly payments drastically.


----------



## carsnoceans (Oct 13, 2007)

http://money.cnn.com/2007/11/07/markets/bc.apfn.eu.fin.mkt.euro.dollar.ap/index.htm?postversion=2007110706

Burn baby burn!

:flame:



Good thing, I ruled out plans for Venice Carnival long ago.


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

I went to Munich in May this year with my Mom and two sisters to pick up 335i convertible. It was the first time in nearly 30 years that my Mom had her three kids just to herself (i.e., no spouses or kids to deal with) and she was like a kid in a candy store! We spent 10 days in Europe and had an absolute blast. I paid three-fourths of the costs, so I'm fairly sure that I did not "save" any money by doing an ED. But seeing the joy that my Mom got out of the trip, and spending quality time with my immediate family, that was "priceless". I will always remember the trip everytime I drive the car.

Each person has to decide for himself or herself, whether they want to do ED to "save" some money, or do ED because they want to combine the car buying experience with an unforgettable vacation. I don't think that there is any one right answer to the question.

These are just a few random thoughts from a

CarSwami!


----------



## carsnoceans (Oct 13, 2007)

Finally met Irv and discussed it with him. The man suggests doing a quick 3-day trip to pickup enjoy a nice weekend and fly back. 

According to him, E92's are flying off the shelf and its tough to bargain on those. Looking at ED price from MSRP US price... the difference is huge. I think, I better buy some forex now. :rofl:

Thanks for f/b mates. Decision is made. ED it will be.


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

Getting a E92 built the way you want it and it not coming out of the dealers allocation is the reason we saved money. No markup over MSRP, no options we didn't want, and because its an extra car for the dealer everyone wins. The down side is 2 12 hour days in an airliner. ED will make the car special and give us a story to tell, priceless.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Even if my savings had only been $1000, I'd still do an ED. Visiting Bavaria, I love it, and driving on the autobahn is worth the trip. Next time I hope my wife will join me but she hates the flight time. Otherwise, I'll do it again solo.


----------



## carsnoceans (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't hate the flight time. I spend a lot of time flying for work but I was hesitant on doing a vacation alone. Talking to I.R. took care of that... dude is cool as ice. Very candid person. 

Now, I am more confident about the savings and a relatively pleasurable solo experience.

I think a 4 or 5 day trip might not be that bad. Can I make a trip to Amsterdam in that amount of time?


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

carsnoceans said:


> I think a 4 or 5 day trip might not be that bad. Can I make a trip to Amsterdam in that amount of time?


Sure! You can drop-off in Amsterdam or drop in Munich and fly there. Plenty of time for a quick trip to Holland.

Erik


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

And just what do you plan to do in Amsterdam? :str8pimpi


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

SeeYal said:


> Hey, I even got more savings... go buy a bicycle...:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> Just kidding...
> Have you guys noticed??? everyone wants to let us beleive that all is fine, sleep well,... and the value of our money soon will have lost half of its punch... against the Euro, and nobody seems to care... Wait when OPECdo not want dollars anymore but wants Euro's... that'll be the end of Uncle Sam... busted!!!
> 
> ...


Forget OPEC its when the Chinese no longer want to buy the dollar debt that finances this country that the fun will start.


----------



## carsnoceans (Oct 13, 2007)

tturedraider said:


> And just what do you plan to do in Amsterdam? :str8pimpi


:dunno:

Suggest me.


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

Driving in Amsterdam is difficult because of the narrow streets, and parking is even more difficult to come by. Best to leave the car in a garage and roam around the city using public transportation. I suggest a visit to the Rijksmuseum and the van Gogh museum. A canal cruise can be interesting too.

CarSwami


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

CarSwami said:


> Driving in Amsterdam is difficult because of the narrow streets, and parking is even more difficult to come by. Best to leave the car in a garage and roam around the city using public transportation.


This advice would be valid for almost any city in Europe although I would add that for smaller cities one could add "roam on foot" as well. :thumbup:


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

I agree with Jspira that roaming on foot can be a great way to see a city! I remember that the first few times that I visited London, I took the Tube all the time, even for short trips. Then I learned that sometimes it can take less time, and be more interesting, to walk on the streets to get from one place to another (e.g., Piccadilly Circus to Leicester Square to Covent Garden). There is so much more "People Watching" that can be done when walking above ground!

CarSwami


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

carsnoceans said:


> :dunno:
> 
> Suggest me.


The Anne Frank House is another "must" in AMS. If you have a little time, Haarlem is a short train ride away and has a number of sights and attractions. I've heard the red-light district is something you might be interested in. :angel: Many a 'fester have stopped by a coffee shop while there as well. Have fun!

Erik


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

My 2 cents:

If you really want to visit Amsterdam, fly to MUC, pick up your car, drive it a day or two in Bavaria, turn it in, either take the train or fly to Amsterdam, spend a couple days seeing the "sights" and enjoying the "locals". Then fly home, non-stop on KLM to Chi-town.


----------



## carsnoceans (Oct 13, 2007)

rmorin49 said:


> My 2 cents:
> 
> If you really want to visit Amsterdam, fly to MUC, pick up your car, drive it a day or two in Bavaria, turn it in, either take the train or fly to Amsterdam, spend a couple days seeing the "sights" and enjoying the "locals". Then fly home, non-stop on KLM to Chi-town.


Thats exactly been my thoughts so far... any reliable source to predict on spring weather in Germany? Sometime like late March and early April?


----------

